# Question on Curing



## padronman (Jul 6, 2015)

Have a 6lb belly and plan on using Pop's Brine.  Question is does it have to be done in a bucket or will LARGE ziplocks give enough emersion?   I don't want to take up too much room in the ol beer fridge :o)

thanks in advance for any help.

Scott


----------



## padronman (Jul 6, 2015)

Never mind......found the answer!!!   Bags it is!

Scott


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 6, 2015)

PM, beer fridges are for beer !


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jul 6, 2015)

Speaking from one bad experience,  always put the bag in some kind of container.  I use a big rectangular Tupperware container that fits perfectly front to back in my beer fridge.  The one time I didn't use it the bag developed a leak and made a mess.

Lesson learned....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 6, 2015)

TimsTallTaleTav said:


> Speaking from one bad experience,  always put the bag in some kind of container.  I use a big rectangular Tupperware container that fits perfectly front to back in my beer fridge.  The one time I didn't use it the bag developed a leak and made a mess.
> 
> Lesson learned....



Yep that! Even when I marinate something in a one gallon bag I do that.


----------



## padronman (Jul 6, 2015)

TimsTallTaleTav said:


> Speaking from one bad experience, always put the bag in some kind of container. I use a big rectangular Tupperware container that fits perfectly front to back in my beer fridge. The one time I didn't use it the bag developed a leak and made a mess.
> 
> Lesson learned....


Did that.......from past experience too


----------

